# Maltipoo okay for son with allergies?



## kjacobson (Mar 16, 2007)

Earlier this year we found out our son is allergic to dogs, among other things. He was having asthma symptoms after we adopted a rescue dog, and ended up having to give her to my brother once the allergies were confirmed by the doctor. My son still really wants a dog, and I have read that certain breeds are considered hypoallergenic. We really like the look of a Maltipoo, but I'm afraid to get our hearts broken again, as well as having to upset a poor dog's life with rehoming him or her. I was wondering if anyone else with allergies has had success with this mix, or with a full bred Maltese or Poodle? Any advice or personal experience would be much appreciated. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Honestly, you've got a shot at less allergenic, but you'd be MUCH better off with a well-bred, HEALTHY poodle or maltese from a good breeder. Good breeders don't breed mixes. Both poodles and malts have TONS of health issues that need to be tested for. I'd recommend a poodle over a maltese, just because they're usually more kid-friendly, but if you like the fuzzy look of the maltese, what about a Coton de Tulaar, Bichon, or Havanese?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Hypoallergenic does not mean allergy free. Your son is most likely allergic to the protein in the dog's dander, and all dogs, including poodles and poo mixes shed dander. The question is whether or not your son is allergic to the protein in the dander of a specific dog, and that means you need an opportunity to test it. Or, insure that your sons medicines work. Otherwise, you may need to return the dog. In which case, I would look for a rescue that specializes in poodles or poo mixes, where if you had to, you could return the dog, and hopefully they'll find a new home.


----------



## kjacobson (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I am going to see if I can find a puppy locally that I can bring him to visit for awhile, just to make sure. I will also check out the other breeds mentioned.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

For those with seious allergies and asthma - there is hope.

When I was married (28 years ago) my wife was asthmatic and violently allergic to dogs. For 17 years, we were without a dog in the house, which is no way to live.

She got the shots and maybe "outgrew" the allergies and we made up for lost time by getting a 110 pound lab and, now two dogs.

They don't sleep in our bedroom, but can, if we're travelling. She can be around them and in the car with them and you've never know that - years ago - this would have sent her to the ER.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My allergic brother-in-law is doing great with their miniature poodle. Just make sure your son meets the dog and really gets a really good exposure before you decide to bring the pup home. I am getting allergy shots and they are a real pain but they really work for me.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 25, 2007)

I still think you would be better with an adult dog than a puppy if your son has allergies. As the dog grows and matures you may find that your son is allergic to the grown dog even if he wasn't to the dog as a puppy. This is why it is much better to get a dog that's maybe 2 years old or older because then you will have a much better idea of whether your son will be allergic to it or not. It's really the individual dog that you have to try out, even if the dog breed is considered "hypoallergenic". 

A lot of unreputable breeders don't tell you this and try to convince people that mixed breeds like "labradoodles" and "maltipoos" are specially designed to be hypoallergenic. Don't fall for this...they are tricky, tricky sellers just trying to make money off of you!


----------



## 'tasha (Sep 12, 2007)

All people are different as well as all dogs. A friend's daughter is alergic to dogs and his first try at a pooch was a Bichon. They are supposed to be the least allergenic dogs. Not for her.  

They now have a poodle and everyone is happy and healthy! 

Whatever type of dog ends up working for you, your BEST line of defense would be regular grooming. The healthier the dog's skin is, the less dander (sp?) he or she will have.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I was going to say Bichons are really good for many allergy sufferers. I'd go looking for a breed instead of a cross since that way the coat texture and such will be more consistent. The deal with maltipoos and labradoodles is some will be better for allergy sufferers and others will not be.


----------

